# mao needs help



## Mao (May 14, 2002)

I recently privately e-mailed a person. In their response, I got told off. I allegedly insulted this person for simply having a different opinion than mine at some point. I don't remember ever doing this. If someone can help me remember this, I would appreciare it. As I said in a response, if I have gotten miffed at anyone in the past, and I have, it would have been for speaking ill of someone who I know to be of good character or for being rude toward me, but not for simply having another opinion. There have been some heated discussions. I have been a part of a few of them. I thought that I explained myself at the time and things were resolved in whatever the issue would have been. I don't make a habit of insulting people. I know there will be differing opinions. I also know that this may open me up to ridicule. I think that I can withstand the fire though. If I can't, then I'll grow from it. I try to represent myself and the IMAF, inc. in a positive way. I hope this is all a misunderstanding. 
               O.K., I'm listening,
                         mao


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2002)

*Mao* has been a class act on this forum and has always tried to find a middle way. I don't know the particulars of the situation to which he refers but imagine it could be resolved--I'm confident *Mao* would meet the other person _more_ than half way.

Good luck!


----------



## Mao (May 14, 2002)

Thank you for your post. I don't know what the situation was either. I hope I find out. That is what I find odd, I don't know what I did.
                    mao:idunno:


----------



## Cruentus (May 14, 2002)

At least your alright with me! 

To anyone listening: I've known MAO for awhile, and he has demonstrated nothing but good character to me. I know that I disagree with him on some things, others I know disagree with him sometimes, and we have essentially taken somewhat different paths with Professors art. I respect MAO's decisions, and I know he respects mine. We are brothers in the Art, and I feel proud to say that about him.

Respectfully,
PAUL JANULIS


----------



## dng1032 (May 14, 2002)

Dan,
I have awaken...
I have a problem with you...
naaaaa just kidding...
see you in Michigan...how's the knee?

David


----------



## Tapps (May 14, 2002)

Dear Mao,

I can understand how this situation happened. My impression of you in person and on this forum are very different.

In person I thought you were a nice guy. Here, somtimes you come off as short and confrontational. You JUMPED all over me a while back for a very short and civil post I put out.

I think some of your posts portray you in a way you do not intend. Remember this is a text based forum. Things like inflection, facial expression and body posture do not register. Time also has no relevence here (which I belive is why you got cheesed at me) someone who reads an old post reacts to it in the present.

I'll go on record as saying Dan is a pretty good guy. Mao sometimes is a jerk.

With Respect

Paul O'Grady


----------



## Brian Johns (May 14, 2002)

> I'll go on record as saying Dan is a pretty good guy. Mao sometimes is a jerk.



Is this necessary ????

:bazook:


----------



## Mao (May 14, 2002)

Paul; Thanks. The feeling is mutual. 

 David; The knee is good. All the better to ground fight with!  

 Tapps; I understand the text based thing. As for reading old posts, not everyone considers them in the present.  Text based issues being what they are, I think a little more consideration from both perspectives would be in order. To bring up a touchy topic that many have moved forward from also opens that person up. Just as this thread opens me up. I still think that I can withstand the fire though. I'll try to be more sensative of the whole text based thing. I hope that others will try to be more sensative of the relevance of, or the timeliness of bringing up old topics opening up old cans of worms. Please know that Mao and I are on the same page.

Whoop; I guess I asked for it. People have their opinions.  :shrug:


----------



## Tapps (May 15, 2002)

> Is this necessary ????



Yes whoop, honest feedback is necessary for growth. Growth is not always comfortable.


Mao: I give you credit for bringing this to a public forum. I hope you take my comments in the way they are intended: honest and without malice. I suspect that won't be a problem since seem to understand what you are doing.

From what I know of you I don't think you are the type of man who would start this thread looking for people to kiss your behind. I've tried to give you something to think about and only because you asked.

I govern my personal life with the philosophy that your best friends are not the ones who always agree with you but the ones who care enough to tell you if they think you're F@#!ing up.

It is with this spirit that I post here. I guess that opens me up to critisism also. So be it.

With Respect.

Paul O


----------



## Mao (May 15, 2002)

I understand you. I saw no malice.
            respectfully,
                 mao


----------

